# HI



## Ilovemouseys (May 4, 2009)

Hi my name is Rachel im 18 and live in Flintshire. Ive got no mice at the moment  but really want some more. I have had loads of mice in the past and think they are great pets, ive just recently lost my mouse harry  which was very sad, so now i am looking for two female mouseys.
So yeah hi  
Rachel x x


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Rachel, Welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Rachel

Paul


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you find some devine little girls soon


----------

